# More good news as workers can stay till 70 year



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

*Expats with special skills will be allowed to work up to age 70*

By Samir Salama, Bureau Chief
Abu Dhabi: Professional expatriates with special skills will be allowed to work in the UAE up to the age of 70.

Certain professionals, including consultants, doctors, lawyers and other experts will be allowed to renew their work permits on a yearly basis in return for relatively high fees, Dr Ali Bin Abdullah Al Ka'abi, Minister of Labour and Social Affairs, told Gulf News yesterday.

Dr Al Ka'abi did not name the specific professionals because a decision has yet to be issued to regulate the exemptions.

The move to exempt some professionals follows the minister's decision on on December 29, stopping the renewal of work permits for workers older than 60.

Asked who can expect to get his request approved to continue working in the country, Dr Al Ka'abi said professionals with extensive and specialised experience.

"A surgeon, a consultant, an executive director, an expert in his field, a university professor, a pilot of Boeing 777s. But do not expect me to approve requests for a sales manager or a school teacher or similar jobs. These are not specialised professionals. Exemptions will cover only experts in specialised fields and again they have to pay high fees."

http://www.gulf-news.com/Articles/NationNF.asp?ArticleID=147459


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Are engineers "specially skilled" ?


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

They have to let skilled doctors stay. They fired many of famous exellent doctors in the mental hospital that had the experiance because of their age!

We need some of them because we can't replace them. This is surely good news.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

بس يمكن بعضهم خرفوا..مساكين.. اصلا الاطباء النفسانيين لازم يتقاعدون مبكر او بينون.. اظن ها شيء إجباري في بعض الدول


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

fahed said:


> They have to let skilled doctors stay. They fired many of famous exellent doctors in the mental hospital that had the experiance because of their age!
> 
> We need some of them because we can't replace them. This is surely good news.



This news is very good, a majority of skilled professionals will be expats and obviously they need to be there to provide their services


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Great news for expat doctors as well as dubai !


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

This is good news.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

who will define skilled?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Qatar4Ever said:


> who will define skilled?


Skilled people incharge i guess lol

I was going to say that this is a bit harsh , however , i guess they can afoord it !


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

BulldozerGirl said:


> بس يمكن بعضهم خرفوا..مساكين.. اصلا الاطباء النفسانيين لازم يتقاعدون مبكر او بينون.. اظن ها شيء إجباري في بعض الدول



مادري كانج تمزحين بس هالكلام مب صحيح وبعطيج مثال:

يوسف التيجاني سوداني الأصل أحد أبرز الأمثلة على كلامي، كان يشتغل في قسم الأطفال بس كانت الناس تييه من كل مكان عسب تاخذ استشارات منه وكان يطلع في الجرايد والمجلات، رجل ذو خبرة واسعة في مجاله وخبير في التنويم المغناطيسي بس تم تفنيشه ومحّد يروم يحل مكانه بنفس الكفاءة. 
ترى أختي اشتغلت في هالعيادة قبل في الصيف وكانت تخبرنا عن الأمور الغريبة والطريفة اللي كانت تحصل.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Fahed , BG has been banned , and we have agreed to keep things in English


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Its all cool Dubai Boy. Mind translating?


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

When did you agree on that?

Please make announcements for people like me.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Banned just like that little quicK
Maybe warning or Brig would be better


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

She has been brigged already, and she personally asked for her ban
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=168287


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

oh, shes gone, know it will be boring without her, its only guys left know, we need a girl


----------



## Ruminative (Jan 9, 2005)

you dont need a girl like her???


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

lol, krazy and juiced's post counts dropped like 100 posts. I hope that taught you a lesson .


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Ahh who cares about post counts









Ooooooh looky looky i`m at 1036 :/


----------



## dubai888 (Aug 17, 2004)

i Think in UAE, government sector or national companies .. no need to stay working till even 60 .... coz your pension well cover 100% of your last salary if you worked under pension system in UAE for 35 years.
so assume someone worked @23 years old .... that's 58 years old when he can retire and get he full salary afterwords !!!!


----------

